

Follow dead people on twitter: Tweeji - shard
http://tweeji.com/

======
rantfoil
Kind of annoying -- I understand people are crazy for SEO, but not linking
back to twitter directly to view the stream is not the behavior I care for.

------
pj
I expected this to be some kind of sick morbid dead pool kind of site, but
it's actually kind of interesting...

------
greengirl512
Do the dead celebrities follow you back? I have a sudden urge to recruit an
undead Twitter army.

